# Cougar Claw climbers?



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey guys, I am looking to get my first climber soon and I need some help. I am looking at the Summit Viper and Cougar Claw Den 2, and I'm having trouble deciding between the two. How does the Cougar Claw compare to name brand stands like the Summit? I'm looking for something comfortable, easy to climb, and something safe and solid. I like the Cougar Claw because it is made locally and I've heard only good things about them but I like the summit because its a name brand with a good rep. What do yall think would be best for me? Thanks.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Absolutely love my Viper SS. Wish I had the SD they now offer though. Talk about a light stand at like 22lbs. Makes for an easier trek and setup. Never heard of the other but I would never buy another stand with the locking pins. The cable system on the Summits is a lot better IMO


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

deersniper270 said:


> Absolutely love my Viper SS. Wish I had the SD they now offer though. Talk about a light stand at like 22lbs. Makes for an easier trek and setup. Never heard of the other but I would never buy another stand with the locking pins. The cable system on the Summits is a lot better IMO


The new viper weighs 16 pounds but +1 on a viper i love mine alao


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Cougar claw hands down...go to Mikes...check it out....

Sent from the treestand


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I've got a brand new lone wolf wide sit and climb w/ footrest I'll sell you for $325, throw in another $20 and I'll leave the summit replacement seat on it. Never even climbed with it yet.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

skullmount1988 said:


> The new viper weighs 16 pounds but +1 on a viper i love mine alao


That's the one made if aircraft aluminum right? I don't like the seat it comes with. I'd prefer the extra few pounds with the better seat. Can't wait till next year or so. May they'll come out with a super light weight one with a nicer seat on it. 16lbs would be awesome


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

summit all day IMO...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

deersniper270 said:


> That's the one made if aircraft aluminum right? I don't like the seat it comes with. I'd prefer the extra few pounds with the better seat. Can't wait till next year or so. May they'll come out with a super light weight one with a nicer seat on it. 16lbs would be awesome


 I was gonna buy one but heard that even with the new coating, it was kinda loud... splitting hairs - Summit is an excellent stand


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

:no::no:


espo16 said:


> Cougar claw hands down...go to Mikes...check it out....
> 
> Sent from the treestand


:no::thumbdown:

Viper in a landslide. Don't listen to that dude


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

That's why Gator wanted to use mine

Sent from the treestand


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

espo16 said:


> That's why Gator wanted to use mine
> 
> Sent from the treestand


I like the summit but have never used a cougar claw stand but this guy uses the hell out of his because hes always sending shit from his treestand so it must be pretty comfortable


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

And THAT is the truth!!!

Sent from the good ol' Cougar Claw stand


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm not sold on any stand that uses a pin system to hold me up. Summit owns the market with their cable system imop. I have a couple vipers and a goliath. Goliath is my favorite just because it's a few inches wider but it doesnt fit on those skinny pines like the viper will.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

We sell both at Mike's (as well as API, Olman, and X-stand) and the Cougar Claw is just, hands down, a better stand than the rest. I have climbed and/or used CC, Summit, API, Olman, Loggy Bayou, Warren and Sweat, and probably a couple I can't remember. 

I own a CC myself and bought one for my daughter last year. I have had mine for 5 years now and it gets used dang near every single weekend in BW from the beginning of archery season to the end of muzzle loader season and has been a fantastic stand.

Summits are great stands but they aren't up the the build of a CC.



The cables are 1000 times better protected on the CC. You won't have to replace that crappy shrink rap every year. My cables are still going strong and likely won't need to be replaced for several more years to come.

The cables are easier to get into the upper arms on the CC with the bright yellow, square ends.

The finish is a lot more durable than the finish Summit uses.

A foldable foot rest is built into every stand which also doubles nicely as a hanger for your back pack when your packing the stand through the woods.

The seat has a built in pouch to keep your food, water, etc... in when your in the tree.

Both the foot platform and seat platform can be leveled safely while in the tree with out ever unhooking the cable from the stand so you are always attached to the tree.

The seat can be brought all the way up to be level with the upper frame so you can bow hunt out of it with out worrying about hitting your cam on the bar as much. The summit seat still hangs down below the upper frame even when on its shortest setting.

The CC comes with an unconditional 5 year warranty on defective parts and labor. Summit has a 5 year limited warranty.

The cable arms aren't in the way as much on the CC as they are on a summit. They are behind you on the CC where as the Summit's arms are more out to your side.

Every single part, fabric, stitch, etc... is made int he USA on a cougar claw. Not so on a Summit.




That's whey I use a CC over anything else we sell.






Rob, what about a pin system don't you like? I trust a solid pin a heck of a lot more than I would those little crimped pieces of aluminum down the cable.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I have two of the Cougar Claws, bought my first from Mike's, liked it enough that I bought a second for my daughter. man I love them and adjustability in the tree is great


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Kerry, what are your thoughts on that x-stand? Looks like a great bow stand. Little sketchy on the cable set up. I like the 11lb part though! Have you sold any and what have they been saying about them?


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Rob, I haven't climbed with one yet. I did get on them at the ATA show and moved around the edges of the platform to see how they held to the tree and they seem to be very solid and didn't move around any. The cable itself is built much like a summit cable but attaches to the stand differently.

Those suckers are damn light and would be a breeze to pack around.

We haven't sold any at the P-cola store yet cause we just got it in a couple of weeks ago so I don't have any customer feedback yet. 

Personally, I don't like sitting on the little perch type of seats cause I always seem to take little cat naps in the tree and don't want to fall out (I like a stand that surrounds me a little) but I would feel perfectly safe with the stand itself. The seat is super thick too so your butt shouldn't get too sore.

I don't know how you guys sit on those little lock on stands for hours at a time. I'd be miserable.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Good deal. I may have to give one a try next year. 

I'm a big lock on guy and have about a dozen or so stashed around. I'm thinking about slowly teplacing them with a few millinium setups. Talk about taking a nap. You can put some serious Z's in on one! They are the most comfortable stand I've ever been in.


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

GatorUSN said:


> :no::no:
> 
> :no::thumbdown:
> 
> Viper in a landslide. Don't listen to that dude


WTHE, I have both. Just bought the latest Summit Viper SD for my son. Thought it would be a great improvement over the pins but the cable system is a pain in the ass! Used it twice and the rubber on the cable looks like it is several years old. The Cougar Claw is a superior stand and I will probably sell the Viper and replace it with another CC. 
Buy the CC, try is a couple of times. If you don't like it and I still have the Viper then I'll trade you.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Country boy... Get you a nice safety belt/vest with whatever you buy and make sure you use it all the way up and all the way down


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

toma said:


> WTHE, I have both. Just bought the latest Summit Viper SD for my son. Thought it would be a great improvement over the pins but the cable system is a pain in the ass! Used it twice and the rubber on the cable looks like it is several years old. The Cougar Claw is a superior stand and I will probably sell the Viper and replace it with another CC.
> Buy the CC, try is a couple of times. If you don't like it and I still have the Viper then I'll trade you.


Toma. I actually like the CC and have sat in Espos. I just can't resist the urge to give him a shot across the bow on the forum though. Big Bulls' write up may have me sold on the CC


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

My buddy is pushing 350 pounds and has hunted every stand that would hold him. He sold two Ol Man stands and bought the Cougar Claw. We even went to Foley where they're made and the guys there were great. They took the time to talk over some ideas and were just really down to earth good people.

I've been an Ol Man user since forever but if I buy another stand it will definitely be a Cougar Claw.

(This is not an advertisement but if anyone feels the urge to compensate....)


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I dont have, nor have I ever seen the CC in person.... but I will soon. I have looked at about ten different videos on line and it looks pretty good - BUT - It will take an awful lot of convincing for me to ever go back to the "pin" system. I have basically the same pins on my API and have, a couple of times hooked the retainer clip on a branch or limb and bent it without knowing it......kinda scary to look down at it about thirty feet up and see the pin beginning to slip out. If your careful - and remember to check it every time - it's not an issue, but I get excited and fear that I may forget. The Summit does not have pins...which is probably safer - at least for me


----------



## tsmith (May 18, 2009)

I have both and like both but prefer the Summit. Granted, my couger claw is around 4-5 years old so improvements may have made. My only issue with the CC is the seat. On mine it is nearly impossible to climb with the seat attached to the stand. I actually bought a summit seat and installed it on the CC and it worked nicely. The CC is a great stand and is one of the quietest stands I have ever climbed with. In summary, I dont think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## tbyrd212 (Jul 29, 2012)

I have an old CC and a new Summit Viper SS I love them both. But not sure but i herd that CC hired a man from summit so I say cant go wrong with either.


----------

